# It’s update time at What’s New on the Winter Valley.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve been alone for some weeks now and this life of celibacy may go on for some time if that job pans out overseas. In the meantime, work hours seem longer than they should. 

My little sister is in town though (long time – no see) and so is a foreign RS3 we had around to help with moving grain. It never did. And a pair of F7’s were heading up a mixed freight the sight of which would take some of our staff back to the 50’s and the start of their career on the railway. Might be fun chasing that number on the weekend and put Switzerland out of my mind for a while.

Drop by when you can.

Dave at www.wvrr.ca


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Overseas job? I seem to remember you trying to retire...at least twice now. 

Great photo's by the way. I sympathize with you about the figures; much of my recent EBAY spree was dedicated towards that end. I picked lots of 1/32 and 1/30 figures, which are fine, but I am thinking strongly about 'moving up a size' to 1/29 - 1-24 size. (Got a bunch of those as well despite being outbid half the time). (err...you wouldn't want a bunch of 1/30 - 1/32 figures, would you?)


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 10 Aug 2009 09:29 PM 
Overseas job? I seem to remember you trying to retire...at least twice now. 

Great photo's by the way. I sympathize with you about the figures; much of my recent EBAY spree was dedicated towards that end. I picked lots of 1/32 and 1/30 figures, which are fine, but I am thinking strongly about 'moving up a size' to 1/29 - 1-24 size. (Got a bunch of those as well despite being outbid half the time). (err...you wouldn't want a bunch of 1/30 - 1/32 figures, would you?) 
My apologies. The "overseas job" was a part of the story line on the What's New. Don't recall how it wound up in this short intro but you can be very, very sure I'm NOT heading overseas any time soon.







In fact, I didn't even get down to Vancouver see a Rider game this year and the plans for Edmonton game in Taylor Field are on hold as well. If I have to give up my football you know I'm serious about staying home and getting stuff done around here. 
And as you can see I found that 1/32 figures are way too small. This is very odd as 1/32 is about 10% smaller than the trains and my chosen size of 1/24th is about 10% too large. Yet the larger size doesn't look large while the smaller size looks _real_ small. Optics at play here somewhere I guess.

Thanks for dropping by and I appreciate the comments.

BTW: The story line in November continues the overseas theme - but it's not me.









Dave


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

And as you can see I found that 1/32 figures are way too small. This is very odd as 1/32 is about 10% smaller than the trains and my chosen size of 1/24th is about 10% too large. Yet the larger size doesn't look large while the smaller size looks real small. Optics at play here somewhere I guess. 

I noticed something similiar; spent a lot of time comparing 1/30 - 1/32 figures with 1/29 - 1/24 ones. Everything from plastic toy soldiers, 1/32nd slot car figures and the USA passengers to Homies to Aristocraft, Bachmann, and Lionel figures, and then some.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Taking this one step farther, I have two Aristo figures in one scene and standing alone they look just fine but with the 1/29th trains they look too small. Guess it's all in the eye....

I will continue to mix and match depending on the location.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

10% is quite a difference when you talk about people. The difference between a small 5' woman and a 4' 6" 4th grader. Or even a 6' man and a 5' 4" shorty.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it's the size of the face and head that causes issues with mixing scale people. Other parts - not so much.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it's the size of the face and head that causes issues with mixing scale people. Other parts - not so much.

Pretty much. The larger 'Homies', while noticably shorter than Bachmann and Woodland Scenic figures, actually look pretty good alongside them because the faces/heads are about the same size. (The Homies, while claimed to be '1/24' actually scale out to about 1/29...unless the 'prototypes are all about 5'2"). Other 1/30 figures I've picked up don't blend is well at all with the Homies or Lionel figures despite being the same height. The toy solidiers look like military school kids, or maybe elves equipped with heavy weaponry in comparision.


----------



## intermodal (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Dave
about figurines...i used mostly 1/32 Preiser figurines....looks great (watch my update In Work Aristo BNSF H2 Dash 9-44CW Cabine)
Best regards
Pete


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a small photo story for http://modelersguild.com/e-magazine/layouts/tell-us-a-story/229-on-some-weekends-its-not-just-about-work

It's related to the "What's New" story line on my website so some will recognize the theme. But never-the-less there are figures there that are out of scale as they relate to the trains but I don't think they look out of place. Their isolation, one scene from another, has a lot to do with that. Anyway, no one seems to notice or they're just too kind to say anything.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive. Hard to tell where the table ends and the backdrop begins. 

The figures do seem to fit; from your placement they add an element of forced perspective. 

That curved green lampost (?) in the pic with the IGA store is a bit jarring though. (Sorry, my initial reaction on seeing this pic was 'what is that?' )


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks

That lamp post, there are twelve of them in Person, does look odd like that. I never noticed it because I sort of see past them now. But they are true to life in my little town so I used that as a pattern.

Dave


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 10 Aug 2009 04:55 PM 


I’ve been alone for some weeks now and this life of celibacy may go on for some time if that job pans out overseas. In the meantime, work hours seem longer than they should. 

My little sister is in town though (long time – no see) and so is a foreign RS3 we had around to help with moving grain. It never did. And a pair of F7’s were heading up a mixed freight the sight of which would take some of our staff back to the 50’s and the start of their career on the railway. Might be fun chasing that number on the weekend and put Switzerland out of my mind for a while.

Drop by when you can.

Dave at www.wvrr.ca 



I like the way you bring in those real and historic railroad and geographic entities into your fantasy layout. Great story line as always. I just wish you published a track plan I could more readily read. It sure has a nice, clean, well thought-out appearance to it.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. It's time I cleaned up that track plan all right. The one pictured was put together in 2000 during the building of this house. It has served me well during the actual railway construction years but at the same time there have been a few small changes for better point to point operation - and continuous running.

All of the place names are still there and at one time I even did up a respectable timetable with mileage and all but that took a big bite out of my story line so many times I began to play fast and loose with it to the point that it was useless. Mustn't let facts get in the way of a good story should we. 

One serious failing: Apart from Winter Valley the sidings aren't nearly long enough for the trains I want to run. They "look" good for photos etc but they're not built for 14 or 16 car trains. I accept this because I'm indoors and my 1st priorities are visitor entertainment and a good picture story. Once I get RC installed in my engines, and I can operate more than one train, I'll reduce the length to 5 or 6 cars for those operating sessions.

Anyway, that's down the road a few months. Two large scenery areas are underway and they get priority right now. The swimming hole and the National Park. 

Good to hear from you. I'm always glad to answer questions about my little world. Oh yes, Loree' does make it back home but there's tension.


----------

